# Overclocker's heaven....



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

*HEY GUYS.... I HAVE BEEN SEEING TOO MANY ENTHUSIASTS QUESTIONING HOW TO OVERCLOCK PROCCY, RAM, GPU.... SO I THOUGHT OF STARTING A THREAD TO END ALL THOSE PROBLEMS.... *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is overclocking????

Overclocking is the process of running a computer component at a higher clock rate (more clock cycles per second) than it was designed for or was specified by the manufacturer, usually practiced by enthusiasts seeking an increase in the performance of their computers. Some purchase low-end computer components which they then overclock to higher clock rates, or overclock high-end components to attain levels of performance beyond the specified values. Others overclock outdated components to keep pace with new system requirements, rather than purchasing new hardware.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How to overclock :-
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROCESSOR

Step 
1

Get whatever tools you need: screwdriver, needle-nose pliers, motherboard manual, cooling hardware, etc.

Step 
2

Find out whether your motherboard can be adjusted in the BIOS setup, with jumpers or not at all.

Step 
3

Find out clock-speed limitations of the motherboard.

Step 
4

Run all Windows and any third-party diagnostic applications you have. Fix all system problems.

Step 
5

Make a complete backup of your system, documents and applications you don't have on CD-ROM. Do not overwrite these copies.

Step 
6

If you have a BIOS-adjustable motherboard, make changes according to your motherboard manual, and skip to Step 15.

Step 
7

Shut down computer.

Step 
8

Leave computer plugged in to surge suppressor.

Step 
9

Disconnect all peripherals from computer.

Step 
10

Remove cover of chassis.

Step 
11

Ground yourself to computer with any professional grounding equipment you have. Otherwise, ground yourself by touching a metal part of the chassis.

Step 
12

If your motherboard has adjustable jumpers, locate the jumpers that control the CPU speed.

Step 
13

Use needle-nose pliers to change jumper settings. Move jumpers to positions indicated in your motherboard manual for the clock speed you want. Check the Internet for recommendations.

Step 
14

Install a CPU heat sink, heat-sink compound, and a specialty cooling fan, if appropriate and possible.

Step 
15

Put system back together, and reboot.

Step 
16

If computer does not boot, and CPU still works, try lowering the clock speed. If that doesn't work, restore the original configuration.

Step 
17

Check all functions, and run a CPU-intensive program LIKE VANTAGE....


Tips & Warnings
CPUs have rated and maximum speeds. Exceeding the maximum speed is far more likely to cause problems than more conservative adjustments.

Overclocking an Intel processor explicitly voids its warranty. Other manufacturers have similar exclusions. Intel prevents overclocking of some CPUs by disabling higher multiplier settings.

Expect a shorter life for an overclocked processor, including the possibility of its immediate failure.

Prepare to deal with seemingly unrelated problems that can be caused by overclocking: destruction of other internal components, lost data, system and application crashes, and an inability to boot the system. Such problems can occur randomly or materialize well after you have altered your motherboard.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GPU

Step 
1

Before attempting to overclock a graphics chipset (card) it is important to understand that overclocking has its disadvantages. As the frequency of the core and memory increase the card will use more power which produces more heat. As heat increases, artifacts (graphical errors) will begin to appear and the hardware can become unstable and cause problems.

Please read all tips and warnings before attempting to overclock a chipset.

Step 
2

The basic steps for overclocking are:
1. Increase 2. Test 3. Repeat until Test fails 4. Decrease

Step 
3

Since overclocking is for advanced users the ability to overclock a chipset is usually hidden or not available in the manufacturers utilities. So to overclock the chipset you will need a third party program.

For Nvidia chipsets use NVTweak to unlock the overclocking menu.
For ATI chipsets use ATITool to overclock the chipset.

RivaTuner supports both chipset types and may be used along with any other program of your preference.

Step 
4

ATI chipsets:
Download, install and run ATITool. 
Click the settings button and check that the device under Use Device: is the one you wish to overclock.

Step 
5

Click Find Max Core, and once it finishes click Find Max Mem.

ATITool will now automatically overclock the chipset and test for artifacts to determine the max core speed and memory speed.

Step 
6

If the computer stops responding when trying to find either max core or memory, reboot and run ATITool again. ATITool should recognise that it crashed and will present the last stable overclock. Take this number and subtract a few MHZ from it, now set either the core or memory (depending on where it crashed) to this new number.

Step 
7

Once you have found your max speeds, double check that no errors are present by clicking Scan for Artifacts. 
If no errors are found click the New button to save your max speeds into a new profile.

Step 
8

Nvidia chipsets:
Download, install and run NVTray/NVTweak.
Double click on the tray icon to run NVTweak.

Step 
9

A window will open that provides a number of options for enabling advanced features. For overclocking we need to change the Coolbits Mode to Clock Frequency (Overclocking) Settings and the Default Control Panel to Classic. Close this window.

Feel free to try many of the options within this window, although no others are needed for overclocking.

Step 
10

Right click on the NVTray icon and click Display Properties. On the window that opens up click the Advanced button and then the tab with the video cards name.

Step 
11

Click the Additional Properties... button and select Clock Frequency Settings in the menu that slides out.

Step 
12

Select Manual overclocking, scroll down and click the I accept button in the window that appears. Here you are simply agreeing that you understand that overclocking can be damaging to your hardware.

Step 
13

Click Detect Optimal Frequencies. The software will attempt to determine the "best" values for the chipset. Once it has completed feel free to increase these value's by following the basic steps to overclocking.

If you manually change the value be sure to click the Test Changes button.

Step 
14

When you have set the desired overclock click Apply and test it out. If you notice any problems try decreasing the overclock. When you are satisfied with the result, check the Apply these settings at startup box, click Apply and close the windows.

Step 
15

You have now successfully overclock the graphics card, although overclocking is usually not a one time thing so you may find yourself altering your overclock.

Tips & Warnings
Not all graphics card can be overclocked. If you have a dedicated graphics card there is a higher chance of success but some manufactures factory overclock some of their high end cards so you won't be able to clock them much higher.

You will have to run the programs at startup to maintain the overclock.

If the Additional settings button is not present, double check that your NVTweak settings are correct.

Overclocking will most likely break your warranty.

Overclocking can cause damage to your hardware.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAM

Step 
1

Restart your computer.

Step 
2

Access your system BIOS setup utility as it boots up. A black or blue screen should appear during start-up that will say something like "Press Delete to Enter Setup." Pressing "Delete" or whichever key is listed will prevent normal booting to your operating system and open the BIOS setup utility.

Step 
3

Navigate the menus of the BIOS setup and search for a field to where it lists random access memory frequency in megahertz. The exact menus vary from one BIOS to another, but it will probably be located under a field similar to advanced settings and then RAM or FSB settings. Your computer's user manual should have a list of the BIOS setup features that you can use to find the memory settings.

Step 
4

Change the number in the field for RAM megahertz to a larger number. Normally RAM is set to specific run speeds such as 333, 400, 533, 667, 800 or 1066mhz, which are associated with different grades of RAM. When overclocking, you can attempt to set your speed one step higher than what is prescribed for your current RAM speed.

Step 
5

Save the changes in the BIOS and restart your computer.

Tips & Warnings
Overclocking is not likely to yield noticeable increases in system performance unless you are running intense applications like games with 3D graphics.

Overclocking any component of a PC can lead to system instability and damage and should be done with extreme caution. RAM can be finicky, and altering any setting in your BIOS for RAM may cause your system to crash or not to start up at all. Overclocking is not an exact science and is normally done by computer experts that know the ins and outs of their own system. Overclocking without appropriate cooling will likely cause overheating and computer damage.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sources:-
www.tomsharware.com
www.ehow.com

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*COOLING PRODUCTS:-*

COOLING PRODUCTS:

OCZ XTC Ram Cooler Rev2 @ 1.1K

OCZ Vanquisher @ 1.2K
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @ 1.3k
Gelid Silent Spirit Quadheatpipe @ 1.8k
Core-Contact Freezer 92mm CPU Cooler @ 1.9k

Cooler Master Hyper 212 @ 2.2K
Asus Triton 77 @ 2.3k
Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.4K
Core-Contact Freezer 120mm CPU Cooler @ 2.5k
Tuniq Propeller 120 @ 2.5k
OCZ Vendetta 2 @ 2.5K
Thermalright Ultima-90 @ 2.5k
Scythe MUGEN-2 CPU Cooler 2.5K

Scythe NINJA 2 CPU Cooler 2.7K
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 2.7K
Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.9K
Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme @ 2.9k

Thermalright TRUE Black Ultra-120 eXtreme 3.5K
Prolimatech Meghalem @ 4k
Coolermaster V8 @ 4.9k


WATER
Corsair Hydro Series H50 @ 4.7k
Cooler Master Aquagate Max @ 13.4k
Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultimate @ 16.8k


NOTEBOOK/LAPTOP COOLING PADS
Cooler Master X-Lite @ 0.9K
CM Notepal X1 @ 1.2K
CM Notepal Infinite @ 1.7K
CM Notepal Infinite (Blue/White/Pink/Gold) @ 1.8K
CM Notepal Infinite (Silver) @ 1.9K

courtesy-comp@ddict


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Tut.....!! Rated it Good


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanx....


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ultimate result if you goof up! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! there goes ur machine!

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

Please Remember: Don't OVERCLOCK during warranty period. Try to OVERCLOCK when you are almost ready to throw away the CPU for a newer one!


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Ultimate result if you goof up! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! there goes ur machine!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------
> 
> Please Remember: Don't OVERCLOCK during warranty period. Try to OVERCLOCK when you are almost ready to throw away the CPU for a newer one!



or if you absolutely know what you are doing....


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you heard of 'Pencil Surgery'?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)

no man.... heard it from you only just now.....

wat is it????

( i am also new to overclocking....)


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 4, 2010)

Read about it in a 1999 or 2000 issue of CHIP. You had to manually etch on the AMD processors with a lead pencil to overclock them. The whole process was explained in a article.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Read about it in a 1999 or 2000 issue of CHIP. You had to manually etch on the AMD processors with a lead pencil to overclock them. The whole process was explained in a article.



IS THAT REALLY TRUE???? EDGING THE REQUIRED FREQUENCY ON THE PROCCY!!!! had msi known this, they wouldn't make acc....


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

> IS THAT REALLY TRUE???? EDGING THE REQUIRED  FREQUENCY ON THE PROCCY!!!! had msi known this, they wouldn't make  acc....


LOL totally true 

However, I think this may have been possible on the K7 CPUs of that time
I guess it changed 400 to 500MHz


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 5, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> LOL totally true
> 
> However, I think this may have been possible on the K7 CPUs of that time
> I guess it changed 400 to 500MHz


----------



## devanshsharma (Apr 6, 2010)

hi guys my config is 
cpu amd phenom x3-8650 2.3ghz
mobo asus m3n 78em
ram 2 x 2gb ddr2 800mhz
hdd 500 gb seagate
os win xp 32 bit and win 7 enterprise 32bit
i am not able to overclock my cpu more than 2.8 ghz....it simply hangs wen increased above 2.8 ghz so i hav to rebbot computer and lower down the speed then it's fine wats da prob???


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 22, 2010)

Click on the image    *valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1200303.png


Rahul See My Overclocked Rig


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

nice man.... 

agar mere phenom 2 main bhee turbo mode hota to mere pc ke specs bhi kuch aise hee hote....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 22, 2010)

turbo core off kare ke overclock kiya hai.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

through bios or overdrive-catalyst????


----------

